# quick question



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

I am interested in shooting some slugs out of my 1300 winchester 12ga. and was wondering what choke to use and what slugs are recomended?

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have a slug barrel with sights on it? Do you have a rifled slug barrel "groves inside barrel"?Do you have a standard bead front sight barrel?

If your barrel is not rifled use foster type slugs 2 1/4, 1 once slugs or if you have a rifled barrel use sabot style slugs! Either way your sholder will hate you in the morning!! 

Use a wide open Choke as you can like improved or cylender! If you dont have sights on barrel use Buckshot.


----------

